# Rlt42 Navigator Review



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

RLT 42 Navigator - Limited edition of 25 pieces

I was looking for something for my wife to buy me for my upcoming birthday, and liked the idea of a LE watch, but if honest had skipped over the RLT42. This was largly down to the picture on the RLT Web Site, which just did not excite me. While browsing however, I came across a few other pictures within the forums, which were much more detailed, and gave a better perspective of the depth and case design of the watch.

The package arrived well protected by Special Delivery a couple of days after ordering. When I received the watch, I was quite excited... there is something about knowing that what you have will never be mass-produced that generates a very positive vibe. The box the watch comes in is nothing special, but the actual timepiece feels very solid.










The watch sits very nicely on the wrist, and is, to my tastes, the right size for a smart casual watch. It slides very neatly underneath a shirt sleeve with no pulling. I also like big chunky watches.. but not so much with a suit.










The profile of the watch is much lower than expected and I paticularly like the very matt finish to the bezel.










I think the only real concern I have is on the bracelet. Because it uses adapters and is oyster style, it is that much more difficult to change without leaving large gaps between strap and curved edge of the case... a minor point and one that can be overcome by choosing the right straps.

The engraving detailing the series number is a nice touch.










Overall, an excellent product at a price that you would struggle to pick up a quality "fashion" brand in the high street.

Jon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice little review there Jon..

Its a great looking watch....


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like a gem you picked up there :thumbsup: - Nicely reviewed & photographed too ... Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done on getting yourself an RLT, even better that's it's an LE and you received it off the good lady for your birthday :yes:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

The more I look at this, the more I want to get one......really nice!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Noticed this on the bay and it arrived yesterday following a very smooth transaction (thanks Nigel). This is the second one Iâ€™ve had â€" I shouldnâ€™t have sold the first one.

Iâ€™d been looking for something waterproof with a 12 hour bezel and this fitted the bill.

This one doesnâ€™t have a cyclops which appeals to me more. Also, something appeared different and it took me a while to notice but the hands are silver edged rather than orange.

I like it


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Like that, and confirms to me that mine will be going off to Roy for the cyclops removed.

Very comfortable watch, paticularly on a Nato.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I like it,so much in fact that I have just ordered one. :rltb:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I see that all the RLT 42's are gone now.

So...own up...anyone from the forum get 25 of 25?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not me 

I ordered mine and the next day they were sold out so thought that i had number 25 but i got 24 so maybe Roy has it :huh:


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Zessa said:


> I see that all the RLT 42's are gone now.
> 
> So...own up...anyone from the forum get 25 of 25?


Me, Me, Me. :thumbup:

Picture here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...37223&st=15

Paul


----------



## Miika (Dec 7, 2009)

I have been looking for a while automatic wirstwatch for me and finally suceeded to byu RLT 42 number 04/25 from finnish net auction called "huuto net". So new happy RLT watch owner is now in Helsinki Finland. I know that on RLT letters R and T mean Roy Taylor but what does this L stand for?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Miika said:


> I have been looking for a while automatic wirstwatch for me and finally suceeded to byu RLT 42 number 04/25 from finnish net auction called "huuto net". So new happy RLT watch owner is now in Helsinki Finland. I know that on RLT letters R and T mean Roy Taylor but what does this L stand for?


I have no idea what the L stands for but would guess Roy has a middle name.

A great first RLT well done and welcome


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There are only a handful of people who know the meaning of the L and they have been sworn to secrecy!

Congrats on getting the 42


----------



## Miika (Dec 7, 2009)

Now I have been looking after the accuracy of this Navigator. It leaves precisely 9 seconds per each day on my hand. I am just wondering shall I adjust it myself or use some clocksmith. When I was an yong boy this "rukkaaminen" of watches was my hobby but nowdays I am no so sure about it. In fact i do not have experience of these ETA automatic mowements neither suitable tools for opening the clock casing.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

love it - great pics


----------

